# ACT 2000 CRM... Free to a Good Home...



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I found an old copy of ACT! 2000 laying around and threw it in the trash. Then, I thought... someone that doesn't have CRM software might want this.

The first one who says:

a) they want it
b) will pay the shipping for it
c) provides an e-mail address for paypal invoice for shipping

can have it...


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Alright... 3 days is long enough... trashed!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Crap. I just lost $10 to Timhag. I had Bill "the Collector" Archibald snapping that up within 72 hours. He must already have a copy or two sitting around.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

You should have cut me in for 5


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of Bill guarding his stack of stuff:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought Prophet CRM 2 weeks ago, to late for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was holding out untill you reduced the shipping. :jester:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I was holding out untill you reduced the shipping. :jester:


Cheap ((*&%*!!! lol... :laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Cheap ((*&%*!!! lol... :laughing:


Thanks Eric, I always appreciate a good chuckle.


----------

